
Chocolate is a luxury. The people who produce it live in extreme poverty - eevilspock
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/posteverything/wp/2018/07/07/chocolate-is-a-luxury-the-people-who-produce-it-live-in-extreme-poverty/
======
eevilspock
> the market cannot be wrong

I'm hoping that the "market cannot be wrong" group-think in SV is receding.

What is often talked about is what markets fail account for (externalities,
human myopia), but in our capitalist world people are unwilling to talk about
how markets treat people (labor) just like it treats iron ore or soy beans.
The whole point of optimizing economic systems is to benefit people, but when
people are treated as commodities, the opposite happens to a large portion of
the population. We avoid talking about that because it has been labeled
"commie" and proven stupid because of the fall of communist countries, even
though there were other factors besides Marxism that easily explain their
downfall.

I would like to think that the open-mindedness and desire to rid ourselves of
biases would make people in the tech world able to at least read Marx and
other socialist critiques of capitalism with a truly open and honest mind.

------
dethswatch
It's such a luxury that we give it away to beggar kids coming to the house
every year in October...

